# Kaius our Blue Pit/Bully pup photo journal (pic heavy)



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

So we brought our kaius home a couple weeks ago. He is now a little over 4 months old. His ears were just recently cropped ( about week ago or so) stitches haven't been removed yet so his ears still a little yucky. But I will update with his growth weekly in this thread. Here is a bunch of photos to start
Hopefully you guys and gals enjoy watching him grow as much as we do. 
Now to the good stuff

Day we brought him home

















His crop

































A week and half after crop playing at the field today. Stitches still in. Some halfway coming out but vet said to leave them. He purposely said they will start to unravel by themselves


























































Looking at a cat

















Finally pooped out in the car from heat lol



































Will update often Enjoy our puppy


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

D'awwwww, those ears are perfect!


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> D'awwwww, those ears are perfect!


Yes I'm hoping they turn out well. They are standing pretty good on own.


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

OMG I love that second picture of him. I just wanna eat him up LOL. His crop is looking great as well, I love the style you chose.


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Rock Pit said:


> OMG I love that second picture of him. I just wanna eat him up LOL. His crop is looking great as well, I love the style you chose.


Yes lol. He's so friggin cute. Thanks by the way. He's getting so big so fast it seems.


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

So we had gotten kaius's stitches out today. I will post some pics later. The little fatty gained 7 lbs in the past two weeks. He is about 39lbs at the moment.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awesome pics! and i agree, his ears came out great!


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> awesome pics! and i agree, his ears came out great!


Thank you. : )


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pretty boy!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Pretty boy!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. I'm gonna miss the puppy but anxious to see how he grows.


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Some pics today of kaius. He's 4.5 months. Just had stitches out this past Monday


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Like his crop! Looks great!!  he is one handsome boy and looks happy!


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Like his crop! Looks great!!  he is one handsome boy and looks happy!


Thanks. Gonna try and get some stacked photos of him later.


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Some pics today from our BBQ. There was a little 4 month old puppy also at the BBQ and kaius had gotten to play with her. Here are a couple of pics


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Kaius today on the porch with mom. A little over 5 months. About 50lbs.










Hemi our dogue de Bordeaux ( French mastiff having hose time). He is the most gentle dog I have ever encountered.


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Here are some updated photos of kaius. He turned 7 months two days ago. He is weighing in at 63lbs.


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Picture of kaius with my son over the weekend. He seven months and one week


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

Has been awhile since we


----------



## Aays06 (Apr 29, 2013)

It has been awhile since we have posted. kaius is doing great. He turns a year old on Christmas Eve. He's weighing in about 75lbs. His personality is top notch. He really has become a lover. Here are some updated pics


----------

